# Using ATI Tool with NVidia SLI



## Beast (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi there!

I've just realised that ATI Tool can now adjust NVidia clocks. Awesome! So I've been playing with finding the max mem and core for my setup.

I've read the docs and the wiki but I can't find an answer to this so apologies it's in there somewhere.

My question is two fold:

1) When adjusting the clocks in SLI, does ATI Tool move the clocks of both cards?

2) When testing for artifacts, what is the best way to ensure both cards are being tested?

What I've done so far is make an SLI profile for ATI Tool and set SLI mode to Automatic. Judging by the GPU core temps of my two cards, it looks like it is working both cards which is good. So I may have answered question 2 myself, but I just want to make sure.

Great tool, good work!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2006)

i never played with sli before. but i think nvidia sets the clocks for both sli cards the same.


----------

